# اريد تركيبة مانع صدا



## معتصم خلدون (14 أغسطس 2009)

الى الاخواه الزملاء ارديد تركيبة لمنع الصدا ولكم جزيل الشكر ولعرفان ولا بفوتني ان اشكر اصحاب الموقع الافاضل على ما يقدموه الى كل الازملاء ممكن ان تراسلوني على ايميلي 
+(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_اخي مانع الصد في الحديد ام زيوت التزييت رجاء وضح حتى نقدر ان نساعدك_​


----------



## معتصم خلدون (14 أغسطس 2009)

مانع الصدى في الحديد


----------



## معتصم خلدون (14 أغسطس 2009)

السيد الفاضل محمد جاسم اولا شكرا على الاستفسار ثانيا اريد منع صدا عن الحديد وشكر لاهتمامك


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 أغسطس 2009)

_اخي خلدون سلام عليكم _
_اختصاصي في زيوت التزييت اسف جدا لانني لم اعطيك حاجتك اعذرني _


----------



## معتصم خلدون (14 أغسطس 2009)

وين الشباب ضروري محمد جاسم اذا عندك معلومات تزودني فيها يا الغالي


----------



## معتصم خلدون (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك محمد شاكر جدا لاهتمامك


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_نحن في المنتدى لا نبخل بالغالي والنفيس من المعلومات لكن اختصاصي زيوت التزييت اني جدا اسف_


----------



## basmala_khaled (16 أغسطس 2009)

اخى الحبيب انت تقصد تركيبة بوية مانعة للصدا ام تقصد غير ذلك رجاء التوضيح


----------



## mahmoud hendawy (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل... معتصم
برجاء تحديد طلبك ونحن ان شاء اللة حاضرين وعلى فكرة هناك انواع للبرايمر المانع للصدا
دة لوكان قصدك دهان منع للصدا


----------



## magecsab (12 فبراير 2010)

ارجومن سعادتكم التكرم بشرح تركيبة المادة التى توضع مع الماء لمنع الصدا فى الريداتير ولكم جزيل شكرى واحترامي على الدوام


----------



## مروة البقري (21 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي واستاذي الفاضل من فضلك مشكور افدني بكل ما لديك من معلومات عن موانع الصدأ في زيوت التزييت من حيث تركيبها الكيميائي وطريقة عملها


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (28 أكتوبر 2010)

magecsab قال:


> ارجومن سعادتكم التكرم بشرح تركيبة المادة التى توضع مع الماء لمنع الصدا فى الريداتير ولكم جزيل شكرى واحترامي على الدوام


 

مبرد رادياتير السيارات و مزيل للصدأ:​ 

*Di Ethylene Glycol: 09 Kg*​ 
Water: 12 Kg​ 
Sodium Meta Vanadate: 0.05 Kg​ 
*Marlo (Semethol) (nonionic): 0.05 Kg*​ 
*Green Color Light: Q.S.*​


----------



## حسام محمود فهمي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مانع الصدأ للحديد هو اا Oxalic Acid
معروف عند البائعين بملح الاوكسالات 
ضع كمية في ماء ساخن ثم أبدا التنظيف بقطعة مبللة من المحلول وهذا يفيد ازالة الصدأ من القماش و الاسطح المختلفة


----------



## مروة البقري (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الا ستاذ الفاضل محمد جاسم العامري بعد اذنك انا اريد معرفة تركيبة مادة مانعة للتاكل وكذلك الاكسدة في زيوت التزييت فانا اعمل في هذا المجال واريد ان اتعلم من خبراتك ومعلوماتك القيمة حتى يتسنى لي اكمال عملي على اكمل وجه ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## computen (26 أبريل 2011)

هذه المادة مانعة لصدأ الحديد وقد استخدمتها في ترميم بعض الكمرات الخرسانية التي يظهر فيها الحديد واسمها - - - nitoprime
وتجدها في محلات الدهانات


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 يناير 2014)

مزيل الصدأ اوكساليك اسيد غير مانع الصدأ - مانع الصدأ اثناء تخزين المنتجات الحديديه يعتمد على فكرة عزل السطح عن الهواء الجوى مسبب الاكسدة سواء بخلطات زيتيه او خلطات اساسها الشحم ويسهل اعادة المنتجات الى طبيعتها عن طريق الغسيل بالمذيب. اما الدهان فهو يحمى الحديد من الصدأ وهذا تفكير اخر
لذلك لابد من تحتيد الغرض من الاستعمال بالتفاصيل لكتابة الخلطه المناسبه مثل هل المنتجات المطلوب حمايتها ذات سطح مصقول - كروم - ام قطع غيار .....


----------



## ابو عمر البهرزي (6 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم يرجى افادتنا من الاخوة ذوي الاختصاص هل يجوز طلاء الخزانات الخاصة بمياه الشرب في المنزل بمادة مانع الصدأ حيث ان خزانات المنزل من النوع البليت المغلون الا انه بعد فترة قليلة يبدا يتكون الصدأبداخله وهل ان الاصباغ الخاصة بمانع الصدأ تحتوي على مواد سمية ام لا مع جزيل الشكر من يجيبنا من الاخوة


----------



## جمال بشر (24 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور


----------

